# folding table design



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a table top from ikea, with size of Width: 30" Length: 64 7/8". I would like to build a folding table. And ideally, after folding, can be easily moved using caster/wheels, however, when the table is setup, It is not necessary to be on mobile based. Any suggestion?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zlzhao said:


> I got a table top from ikea, with size of Width: 30" Length: 64 7/8". I would like to build a folding table. And ideally, after folding, can be easily moved using caster/wheels, however, when the table is setup, It is not necessary to be on mobile based. Any suggestion?


Which way do you want it to fold...in half lengthwise, or, having the legs fold up? What is the top...very heavy? If not, why would it need to be mobile once folded?









 







.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Which way do you want it to fold...in half lengthwise, or, having the legs fold up? What is the top...very heavy? If not, why would it need to be mobile once folded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folding up the legs will be good. Top is heavy, about 70 lbs. Be mobile is good to have, but folding legs is must be 

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zlzhao said:


> Folding up the legs will be good. Top is heavy, about 70 lbs. Be mobile is good to have, but folding legs is must be
> 
> Thanks


You didn't say what kind of table it will be. If it's not to be a decorative one, maybe you could incorporate ball rollers in the apron. Another idea is a loose dolly. Similar to the base design of this panel mover that I made, the bottom rail on this one is just a 2x4 with a 1" groove. In the center is a double fixed wheel.

I've made small dollies like this for moving large sheets of glass. A basic 2x4 about 4' long, with fixed wheels at the center. At the end of the 2x4, are swivel wheels. The fixed wheels in the middle kept the dolly from skidding sideways...works great.









 







.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You didn't say what kind of table it will be. If it's not to be a decorative one, maybe you could incorporate ball rollers in the apron. Another idea is a loose dolly. Similar to the base design of this panel mover that I made, the bottom rail on this one is just a 2x4 with a 1" groove. In the center is a double fixed wheel.
> 
> I've made small dollies like this for moving large sheets of glass. A basic 2x4 about 4' long, with fixed wheels at the center. At the end of the 2x4, are swivel wheels. The fixed wheels in the middle kept the dolly from skidding sideways...works great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. In my mind, it will be best if it is a foldable trestle table like (http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/trestle-table-pt-1/). However, I did not figure the solution to fold the legs so far. 
my another thinking is like http://thedesignconfidential.com/2011/05/free-woodworking-plans-to-build-a-fabulous-folding-table, however, the legs are not elegant, which I am not really like it. 

Any further suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look at trestle table designs*









It would be easy to use a pegged tenon which can be removed and then collapse the legs. There are some "X" legs here also:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=rustic+trestle+table


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It would be easy to use a pegged tenon which can be removed and then collapse the legs. There are some "X" legs here also:
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=rustic+trestle+table


When pegged tenon is moved, legs need to fold outside but no inside, which is a problem


----------

